# How many logs fit in a dump truck?



## Marshy (Mar 27, 2015)

How many cord of logs can fit on a tri-axle dump truck? The bed is 16' so logs will be 15.5'. One guy told me 10 face cord (3-1/3 cord) and another told me 15 face (5 cord). That seems like a large variation but the guy that said 15 told me he stacks them 2' over the wood plank rails on the side of the box... I tend to believe the guy that quoted me 10 cord but he's asking about the same amount that I could buy cut split delivered wood for. The guy that claims 15 is right in line if he's telling the truth. What say you?

In both cases logs are straight and 90% are <20" at the but.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

is mexico NY anything like actual mexico??? if so they should be able to fit 25 no problem...just watch out for the low bridges


----------



## Marshy (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry, no derails until page 3.


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

Marshy said:


> How many cord of logs can fit on a tri-axle dump truck? The bed is 16' so logs will be 15.5'. One guy told me 10 face cord (3-1/3 cord) and another told me 15 face (5 cord). That seems like a large variation but the guy that said 15 told me he stacks them 2' over the wood plank rails on the side of the box... I tend to believe the guy that quoted me 10 cord but he's asking about the same amount that I could buy cut split delivered wood for. The guy that claims 15 is right in line if he's telling the truth. What say you?
> 
> In both cases logs are straight and 90% are <20" at the but.


If you were hauling dirt, how many yards will your truck hold? We can back the math out of that number.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Sorry, no derails until page 3.


 sorry ill go back under the bridge


----------



## Marshy (Mar 27, 2015)

svk said:


> If you were hauling dirt, how many yards will your truck hold? We can back the math out of that number.


Not my truck and I'm not familiar enough with tri axle dump trucks to know how many yards they carry. Still might not be enough anyways because I doibt they haul 100% volume of their box. I need someone familiar enough tell me the inside dimensions of the box.


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Not my truck and I'm not familiar enough with tri axle dump trucks to know how many yards they carry. Still might not be enough anyways because I doibt they haul 100% volume of their box. I need someone familiar enough tell me the inside dimensions of the box.


I can't help you 100 percent then. What I can tell you is many of those trucks carry about 12 yards of dirt which is equivalent to 2.5 cords. As you have pointed out, a dump truck's rated load doesn't mean that it is full to the top. So if one guy says 10 face cords (3 1/3 cord) and the other says 15 face will fit with stacking them over the top of the metal I would have to say they are both right.

Do keep in mind that a cord of logs yields something less than a cord of split firewood due to all of the air space between the logs. My buddy bought 10 cords of logs for his OWB this winter and ran out in February because his stove uses 8 cords of firewood a year.


----------



## hupte (Mar 27, 2015)

Marshy said:


> How many cord of logs can fit on a tri-axle dump truck? The bed is 16' so logs will be 15.5'. One guy told me 10 face cord (3-1/3 cord) and another told me 15 face (5 cord). That seems like a large variation but the guy that said 15 told me he stacks them 2' over the wood plank rails on the side of the box... I tend to believe the guy that quoted me 10 cord but he's asking about the same amount that I could buy cut split delivered wood for. The guy that claims 15 is right in line if he's telling the truth. What say you?
> 
> In both cases logs are straight and 90% are <20" at the but.


how tall are the sides of the dump truck? 
just doing the math 15.5 x 7 (wide) 4 (tall, not heaped) =434 cu. ft/ 128 (sq ft in a cord) =3.39 cords. 

but keep in mind thats log cords. c,s,s will work out to be more wood when measured. Its been discussed many times.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 27, 2015)

hupte said:


> log cords. c,s,s will work out to be more wood when measured





svk said:


> a cord of logs yields something less than a cord of split firewood


now...fight...but not until page 3


----------



## hupte (Mar 27, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Not my truck and I'm not familiar enough with tri axle dump trucks to know how many yards they carry. Still might not be enough anyways because I doibt they haul 100% volume of their box. I need someone familiar enough tell me the inside dimensions of the box.



oh ok. well then its gonna be tough to guess. worst case you buy one load and it doesn't work out, chalk it up to a learning lesson. I've bought semi loads of logs in the past. I was always leery, because the price was big and they couldn't tell me how many cords were on the truck. but after I bought the load. I was extremely happy with the volume. it worked out to be $40 per cord. but the amount he brought me would take me weeks of back breaking work in the woods.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Mar 27, 2015)

Look before you leap.

Talk to the guys and see if they'll make arrangements to let you come by and see a load or two when they're freighted. Not only will you get a feel for the amount on the truck, but along with it, meeting a potential business associate / supplier face to face never hurts. If your wood will be coming off the same lot you'll get an idea as to what to expect for species and quality.

Been in the wood business as a supplier, buyer, and hired gun, for longer than I wish to admit, and can say anybody legit will be happy to meet with you, and on the other hand as a rule of thumb, if the excuses start flying as soon as you ask there's something they're hiding. Though not as effective, asking for references is a quicker way to screen. If he won't give you the names of a couple customers to check with, smells fishy.

Guess what I'm trying to say in a round about way, it isn't so much how much the truck holds, as how much and what quality he puts on it.

Take Care


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2015)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Look before you leap.
> 
> Talk to the guys and see if they'll make arrangements to let you come by and see a load or two when they're freighted. Not only will you get a feel for the amount on the truck, but along with it, meeting a potential business associate / supplier face to face never hurts. If your wood will be coming off the same lot you'll get an idea as to what to expect for species and quality.
> 
> ...


Good answer. Gave you a like and a


----------



## muddstopper (Mar 27, 2015)

A Lot of variables when buying dump truck loads. For one, is the wood placed in the bed in and effort to maximize the amount of wood the bed will hold, or is it just throwed in. I have bought triaxle dump truck loads before and I can tell you, if its someone clearing a house site and just trying to get rid of the wood, they throw it on the truck as fast as they can and haul it to wherever to get rid of it. In this case, you might get 3 full cords and you might not. I have also bought loads that the operator stacked into the truck bed and gotten close to 4 cords. My thoughts are to not pay for more than 3.5 full cords and hope you get what you paid for. Small dia wood in a dump bed wont add up to large dia wood in the same truck bed, and the small stuff is usually more crooked and doesnt stack as tight. Also most drivers wont stack the wood higher then the tail gate because of fears the wood will get hung in the bed and not dump. The folks that remove their tailgates for hauling wont stack very high and tight either for fear of spreading out the bed.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 27, 2015)

It's for sure more than 2-3 cords. I fit a real fat 2 cords of logs in my 1 ton dump truck with a 12ft bed. We are allowed up to 4ft stick out (have to flag) so I put ~15-16' logs in it. Look at my pic in the avatard, that's the truck with me next to it.... that was the first load I hauled, like 3 days after I got the truck so it wasn't as full as I do now... I put some better springs/helpers, better tires, etc.

Anyhow, with my big dumptruck, it's got an 18ft bed, so I'd put 22ish fters in there. The sides are just under 6ft tall and it's just a bit under 8 ft wide. It fits 5.5 cords of firewood. I'd guess it would fit 6 cords of logs if the trees stacked in there pretty well.


----------



## muddstopper (Mar 27, 2015)

Its not how much will fit in the bed, but how much they are willing to place in the bed. A load 22'x6'x8' would be about 8.5 cords of wood. But are you willing to take the time to stack it in your bed so that it actually has 8.5 cord of wood, or do you stop when you get 5.5 cords on the truck. I have found every dump truck load to be different. It all depends on who's doing the hauling and the quality of the wood they are getting and how well they stack it in the bed.


----------



## FLRA_Dave (Mar 27, 2015)

My trailer is 16 ft long, 80" wide, with 3 ft side walls (including the board). What you see here is nearly exactly 2 cord (using 90 cu ft of solid wood in a cord). Each log was measured / recorded as I pay the land owner per cord.


----------



## muddstopper (Mar 27, 2015)

Please explain the solid 90 cuft per cord. I thought 128 cuft is a cord. Is that 128cuft taking into account air space. or is it something different. I am thinking you are saying 90 solid cuft will equal 128 cuft once split. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't know about a tri-axle... but this much free firewood fits in a tandem-axle...


----------



## FLRA_Dave (Mar 27, 2015)

muddstopper said:


> Please explain the solid 90 cuft per cord. I thought 128 cuft is a cord. Is that 128cuft taking into account air space. or is it something different. I am thinking you are saying 90 solid cuft will equal 128 cuft once split. Correct me if I'm wrong



For figuring, as I usually don't split on site, I use 90 cu ft of solid wood to equal 128 cu ft of split wood. I know it varies, but that's what I like to use.


----------



## muddstopper (Mar 27, 2015)

FLRA_Dave said:


> For figuring, as I usually don't split on site, I use 90 cu ft of solid wood to equal 128 cu ft of split wood. I know it varies, but that's what I like to use.


I know there are many calculators you can use to determine how much wood in a log and suspected that was what you where suggesting. Not sure I agree with 90cuft being 128cuft of split wood. 42% is a big jump. Then again, I have never calculated the amount of wood in a log and then split/stacked it to see how it would tally out. I will try to remember this and give it a try next time I am processing my wood.


----------



## cantoo (Mar 27, 2015)

This is an example of how difficult it is to know the exact amount of wood. We have 2 guys here who both very well versed in the firewood process and they have different opinions on the amount of wood a log contains once it is cut and split.
Hupte says it will yield more.
Svk says it will be less.
And I guess from Dave's measurements he says it will yield more too. 90 cubic feet of solid wood equals 128 cubic feet when split.
Me, I just keep cutting until I'm tired then I go to bed and get up the next morning and do the same thing.


----------



## muddstopper (Mar 27, 2015)

I dont know Cantoo, I kind of agree that once split it will yield more, I am just not sure 90 solid cuft will yield 128 cuft split. I believe a individual scaled log of whatever size will split and stack more than it scales. Only way to know for certain is to scale a log then process it and see how it turns out. I dont believe a given size load of logs, throwed or stacked into a truck of any given size, will necessary process out to more than the area taken up in the truck bed. Solid wood should gain area because of the increased airspace once split. But a load of logs, of varying size and length, crooked and straight, doesnt stack any better in a truck bed than split wood and once processed would most likely take up less area and yield less measured cords once split and stacked, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Joesell (Mar 27, 2015)

So how many cubic ft per cord in a thrown load?


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 27, 2015)

This ain't a scientific method... but...
If I start with a pile of rounds and split them... I end up with a larger pile of splits.
If I load my trailer full of rounds or large splits it's noticeably heavier than if I load it with smaller splits.
And an full armload of large splits is most definitely heavier than an armload of small splits.

A simple experiment...
Take twenty five rounds (or relatively large splits) and stack them neatly in a rack... measure the height.
Now split those twenty five rounds (or relatively large splits) in half and neatly re-stack in the same rack... I'm willin' to bet the height will be taller.
Split those (now 50) splits in half again and the racked stack will be taller yet.
I'll betcha every time you split them in half the height of the stack gets taller.
I'll betcha...
*


----------



## Axfarmer (Mar 27, 2015)

A few years back, I was offered a tri-axle dump load of logs for $400. The owner stated 4-5 cords when processed. I didn't buy them because they looked like they were pulled from a swamp, all covered with mud to the point where I couldn't identify the logs. However the quantity looks good.


----------



## chucker (Mar 27, 2015)

"How many cord of logs can fit on a tri-axle dump truck?" another question relative to size of the tri-axel truck to the size of the single log! in most scenario's this question will be answered in a single word... "ONE".


----------



## muddstopper (Mar 27, 2015)

Joesell said:


> So how many cubic ft per cord in a thrown load?


According to the State of Maine, its 180cuft


----------



## Iska3 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have been buying log loads in a tri-axle for several years now and find that I get around 3 1/3 cords up to 4 cords per load. Some loads are more because the logs are smaller in dia so they stack nicer other times one or two logs might turn or twist while loading so I might end up with more air space in that load. What I am paying for is a 4 cord load by space but many times I'll end up with more by the time it's cut and split. I just talked to our supplier about this logs and I found out that he only cuts in the winter time and stacks the logs until the next fall and then because they load in a dump and unload the same way, I get very little if any dirt on my logs so my chain stays sharper longer with this supplier vs the one guy who takes off the logs and stacks them for me.. Just a thought..


----------



## cantoo (Mar 27, 2015)

It's actually pretty easy to figure out if a round is more volume after being split than it is when it's just one round.

Just take a tent out of it's bag and try to put it back in. It sure heck isn't easy.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 27, 2015)

Iska3 said:


> I have been buying log loads in a tri-axle for several years now and find that I get around 3 1/3 cords up to 4 cords per load. Some loads are more because the logs are smaller in dia so they stack nicer other times one or two logs might turn or twist while loading so I might end up with more air space in that load. What I am paying for is a 4 cord load by space but many times I'll end up with more by the time it's cut and split. I just talked to our supplier about this logs and I found out that he only cuts in the winter time and stacks the logs until the next fall and then because they load in a dump and unload the same way, I get very little if any dirt on my logs so my chain stays sharper longer with this supplier vs the one guy who takes off the logs and stacks them for me.. Just a thought..


 Thanks for your info. Just to confirm, you are talking about a tri axle dump truck not a log truck right? Your numbers sound right for a dump truck. I was told tri axle log trucks fit 6 cord of wood (18 face cord).

I think the guy advertising 5 cord in his dump is exagerating by a cord honestly. $500 is a little steap for 4 cord of wood IMO and I dont feel like paying for a "learning experience".


----------



## fordf150 (Mar 27, 2015)

I went through this just this past winter. Buy the wood by the ton. Your guaranteed to get what you pay for that way. Same log truck with a load to the top had a variance of 4 cord from load to load. When it was ten cord on a load it was a good deal. At 5-6 cord ppl on a load for the same money it was a money loser. Tonnage doesn't lie.

If it helps our 1 ton dump loaded with 12 ft logs 4 ft high yields anywhere from just over a cord to almost 2 cord Once css


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 28, 2015)

I have seen figures anywhere from 160-200 cu ft for loose firewood. The problem is it all depends on how the wood falls in place. I have hauled loose loads to my house and it has never stacked to the same amount, even with pretty close to the same loose amount in the truck.

This was a bit under 3 cords... It's hard to guess with loaded. I only know because I processed the wood afterwards.

This is also the same issue with logs. Smaller straight logs will pack in tighter than larger or crooked logs. A log of crooked logs might look like a bunch of wood, but it disappears quick when you start cutting it up.

About the only semi accurate way (and this is what mills use... at least ones up in northern Maine) is to weigh it. x weight = x cords.
And even then wet vs dry wood will effect that... granted it would also effect volume (cord) to a degree too.

As far as a dump truck holding x amount, std 5 axle log truck holding x amount, tri axle log truck holding x amount... there is no set size to any of these trucks, so it's impossible to say unless you have truck measurements.
The 5 axle log truck we use holds ~9 cords of around 45ft length logs. 10 if it stacks nice.
Now another guy I got wood from before, similar truck, but it held 10 cords easy, 11 if heaps and nice fitting logs.

OP, is there a photo available of the truck with a load of wood, like maybe from an ad online? That would help to tell.

And on the price... again... what is cheap in on locale is expensive in another. $500 for 4 cords is a great price in this area. That's only $125/cord.


----------



## fordf150 (Mar 28, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> And on the price... again... what is cheap in on locale is expensive in another. $500 for 4 cords is a great price in this area. That's only $125/cord.



$150-175 a cord for split mixed hardwood around here. dead of winter when everyone is out of wood to sell you can bump that up to $200. Full loads of oak sell for the same. We catch some grief from a few people for having poplar, maple, sassafras in our $150 cord. They seem to think that for $150 a cord delivered they should get oak/ cherry/ hickory and that including anything else the price should be less. My new(97 f350) dump has a 12ft bed on it so i am hoping with taller sideboards i can fit 2 cords of loose splits on it and make a little more money. It seems from all the ads i see that about 50 miles north around the bigger city the average price is $250 a cord.


----------



## svk (Mar 28, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> $150-175 a cord for split mixed hardwood around here. dead of winter when everyone is out of wood to sell you can bump that up to $200. Full loads of oak sell for the same. We catch some grief from a few people for having poplar, maple, sassafras in our $150 cord. They seem to think that for $150 a cord delivered they should get oak/ cherry/ hickory and that including anything else the price should be less. My new(97 f350) dump has a 12ft bed on it so i am hoping with taller sideboards i can fit 2 cords of loose splits on it and make a little more money. It seems from all the ads i see that about 50 miles north around the bigger city the average price is $250 a cord.


That's quite a bit cheaper than here and we've got no shortage of trees. 

Do you think EAB has suppressed prices in your area?

Midwinter you can get $150 a pickup load here. Rest of the year it seems to be $175-200 a cord for mixed hardwood. One guy gets $300 a cord for birch/maple plus delivery mileage.


----------



## fordf150 (Mar 28, 2015)

pickup loads go for as low as $35 delivered around here! EAB doesnt seem to have affected the price at all. just a rural area and everyone has a pickup/chainsaw so in the summer and early winter seems like everybody sells some wood for extra beer money. 95% of it is green but price is king so that doesnt seem to matter much


----------



## jrider (Mar 28, 2015)

I have bought logs from a guy who deliverer with a 30 yard dumpster mounded up some. He claimed the loads averaged 6 cords and after buying quite a few off him, I can say that number was pretty darn accurate.


----------



## svk (Mar 28, 2015)

That's incredible. 

Even getting logs delivered is 85 a cord softwood and 110 hardwood.


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 28, 2015)

Granted these log cut offs are loose in the 40 yard container. The driver estimated 16-17 ton which would be roughly be 7.6 cord. So this is much bigger than a dump truck that is 16-20 yards. If they were stacked figure maybe 4 full cord.

Or figure it's and 18 yard truck. an 18 yard truck holds 286 cubic feet divided by 128 cubic foot in a cord = 3.79 cord.







A few of these are mighty heavy. The big one is the middle is at least 1500 #'s.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 28, 2015)

16-17 tons of wood is about 5.5 cords if that was hardwood. (6000 lbs a cord for logs is the normally accepted number).

My brother bought wood like that from a local mill. he ended being short on wood a bit at that weight even.
It was no fun processing it compared to normal logs because it was all odd lengths. It made for a lot of chunks/cookies.


----------



## muddstopper (Mar 28, 2015)

If your going by the 6000lb per cord weight for hardwoods, you are most likely shorting the hauler. Most hardwoods, beech/ash, elm, black walnut, will weigh around 4700-5200lbs cord, Red and White oaks will weigh around 56-5700lbs. If your buying cords based on 6000lbper cord, then its very likely you are getting more than you expected. http://www.csgnetwork.com/logweight.html this calculator will help when guessing how much you are actually getting. Even buying and selling by weight can put you in the hole. Logs are usually green when delivered and sold dry after processing and seasoning. You lose weight as moisture content goes down. Best I think you can do is use best guess judgment, developed from experience. If the truck driver says 5 cords and your thinking 3 is closer, then walk away. If driver says 5 cord and it looks close, go for it. Unless its been measured and scaled, best guesses are all you got to go by


----------



## shamusturbo (Mar 28, 2015)

My experience:
1. Standard log truck- pole length- 6 cords $650-$750 Landclearer- stacked tightly- bucked clean- arrow straight- 50/50 green/dead
2. 40 yard dumpster of pole length(Rolloff) - 4.5 cords $500 Landcleaer- stacked semi-tightly- on the smaller end, no bigger than 20"- usually dead
3. 45 yard dumpster- grapple loaded-pole length- 5 cords $500 Tree service wood-stacked tightly- no bigger than 20" dia.- always green
4. Tri-Axle- Full sized- pole length- 4 cords $400 Site Developer- loose fit- crooked and sometimes huge (48" plus) 
5. Tri-Axle- Full sized- processed- 5.5 cords $875 Logging Co.- ballbusters to a pile of kindling - dead/semi-seasoned (if there is such a thing)

PA-max weight is 72k on all 5 of these trucks. They are all pretty close weight, if not slightly over. Tri-axles vary in length and more commonly in height. The neighbors have a fleet of monster tri-axles. Some older models are 16'L x 6'H as opposed to 22'L and 9'H. It is absurd to think a truck can haul 8 cords plus!!!

It's always a crap shoot. You sometimes have to gamble. What is the most you will lose by? perhaps $80 or $100. And who says you lost? Your last deal or the "deal you heard about from a buddy's buddy"?? 

I'd agree with Valley Firewood- 190 cu. ft.=loose cord and a cord is 6000#. However, he and I are probably figuring on what we can sell, too. I burn most of the "undesirable"/ not-top-dollar-firewood myself or sell it cheaper and don't figure it in on these figures.....


----------



## moondoggie (Mar 28, 2015)

About 6 cords.....if he leaves tailgate open and let's them hang out about 6 to 8 feet closed 4 to 4.5 cord. 20" logs will make more wood when split.......


----------



## moondoggie (Mar 28, 2015)

$250 here for that load hanging out the back


----------



## shamusturbo (Mar 28, 2015)

FLRA_Dave said:


> My trailer is 16 ft long, 80" wide, with 3 ft side walls (including the board). What you see here is nearly exactly 2 cord (using 90 cu ft of solid wood in a cord). Each log was measured / recorded as I pay the land owner per cord.




FLRA_Dave --- How much are you paying private landowners per cord?? (If you don't mind sharing) I assume you are retrieving it yourself. It is already down from a logging operation or are you cutting it down? What factors do you take into consideration?? 

I have done the same thing in a handful of instances. I have paid between $30-75 a cord. I have had even better luck buying leases from a logging company after they have taken mill grade and I will come remove tops/poles.....


----------



## fordf150 (Mar 28, 2015)

one of the guys that comes in the shop that sells wood buys from landowners after the logging crew has left. he pulls the wood out and processes it on location. pays $10 per cord as he hauls it away. 
my area will either make you jealous or sick to your stomach depending on which end of things you fall on. buyers get a deal...sellers not so much. that is why i went to a processor. too much manual labor in a cord for $150. processor takes it down to 2 gallon of gas and 1-1.5 hr of standing running joysticks to go from logs in a pile to a cord of wood split in the bed of a dump truck.


----------



## FLRA_Dave (Mar 28, 2015)

shamusturbo said:


> FLRA_Dave --- How much are you paying private landowners per cord?? (If you don't mind sharing) I assume you are retrieving it yourself. It is already down from a logging operation or are you cutting it down? What factors do you take into consideration??
> 
> I have done the same thing in a handful of instances. I have paid between $30-75 a cord. I have had even better luck buying leases from a logging company after they have taken mill grade and I will come remove tops/poles.....


I normally go in for tops after the logging crew. Standard price I pay is $15/cord. I was paying $30/cord at that site because the landowner was pulling some out as well for me to take. He is retired and is happy to help using his Deere 750.


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 28, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> 16-17 tons of wood is about 5.5 cords if that was hardwood. (6000 lbs a cord for logs is the normally accepted number).
> 
> My brother bought wood like that from a local mill. he ended being short on wood a bit at that weight even.
> It was no fun processing it compared to normal logs because it was all odd lengths. It made for a lot of chunks/cookies.




I stand corrected.

I did the calculation from memory and us old guy have CRS. 

I was figuring 4200 #s/ cord rather than 4900-5500. A good chunk of it is white oak. 

None the less, the price was right. The wood was free and the trucking cost me a few hours of my time running a Cat 277 skid steer for the owner of the truck moving snow at a local school. The skid steer is a blast to run.






After:


----------



## Marshy (Mar 28, 2015)

Cut split delivered firewood sells for $150-190 per cord for mixed seasoned hard wood but I would never purchase it for more than $165/cord because its always available at that price somewhere. Mixed means the softest wood you can expect is red/soft maple. I expect to be able to get the same kind of wood for about $90-105 per cord in log length delivered. Last year was the first year I bought logs here and paid a few $ under $90 per cord but seemed to have equal parts of pople, black cherry, hard and soft maple. The guy claimed 6 cord per log picker truck load and I took 2 loads. I'd be happy to pay a little more per cord over $105/cord as long as I'm getting quality wood. By that I mean I want some oak mixed in with maples and cherry etc no soft wood.

I stopped in to a local lumber mill that buys and sells high dollar veneer logs and asked if they sell log firewood. He said he sells log tuck loads for $700 but will do log truck and pup for $1K. He claimed minimum load is 6 cord but as much as 10 (I thought it was weird because he told me in terms of face cord and said 20-30). That works out to be 110/cord if I get his advertised minimum. He said truck and pup yields 10-13.3 cords (again, 30-40 face cord) which would be $100/cord if minimum delivered. I didnt want to have to spend $1k this year but I might take him up on it because 1) he seems like a legit businessmen and 2) seems to have the best deal going $/cord. I just wanted to only spend $500 this year and put the other $500 towards a new stove...

Heres a pic of the size dump truck I was describing in the first post. Buying by weight is not an option from the first two guys. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 28, 2015)

6k per cord on logs I think factors in waste. I'm not sure, just know that is what all the mills in Maine to (grew up there, and lots of friends are in the logging industry, including my Dad)


----------



## Iska3 (Mar 28, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Thanks for your info. Just to confirm, you are talking about a tri axle dump truck not a log truck right? Your numbers sound right for a dump truck. I was told tri axle log trucks fit 6 cord of wood (18 face cord).
> 
> I think the guy advertising 5 cord in his dump is exagerating by a cord honestly. $500 is a little steap for 4 cord of wood IMO and I dont feel like paying for a "learning experience".



I was and still pay $80.00 per cord for mostly oak and hard maple. My loads cost me $320.00 delivered. My logs are about 8 ft long and anything from 8 to 18 inches in dia. every now and then I might get a few oak that 20 inches but not many. Like I said, they call it 4 cords and it's in a dump so many times the load might have a crown of logs on top so I might get 4 or just over 4 cords but never 5 or 6 sords in those loads. My supplier treats me good because I've been buying from him for several years now. A few guys had ways of stacking all the logs in one direction so the load fills fast. Picture a load of cones or logs all stacked the same way with the larger dim all on one end and the smaller diam of the same log on the other end... or you might get a few shorter logs mixed in with the others and have nothing but air space. Like I said, I know how much wood I end up with when it's cut and stacked.. Right around 4 cords but never 5 or 6 full cords. Just can't do it because of space and weight.. All of my logs were cut at least a year before I receive them. Like many, this supplier also sells logs to those on fule asst. Hope this helps. John


----------



## Iska3 (Mar 28, 2015)

I just saw the picture of the truck in question.... My loads would be at least even with the rack over the cab or almost 2 ft over the steel box with a good crown of logs. Our trucks box is 18 ft long and even then, some of the logs might hang out of the box because there isn't any back or door on his box. Everything is straped down.. Try stacking two rows of logs 8 ft long in a 16 ft box and go 5 ft high with the logs. ??????..


----------



## Marshy (Mar 29, 2015)

Iska3 said:


> I just saw the picture of the truck in question.... My loads would be at least even with the rack over the cab or almost 2 ft over the steel box with a good crown of logs. Our trucks box is 18 ft long and even then, some of the logs might hang out of the box because there isn't any back or door on his box. Everything is straped down.. Try stacking two rows of logs 8 ft long in a 16 ft box and go 5 ft high with the logs. ??????..


 Thanks again. I think I'll see if the guy will take $400 for the load. His bed is only 16' long so he loads logs that are 15.5' so he can swing the tailgate closed. He said he goes about 2' above the wooden planks on the top of the box. Even so, I think hes still shy of 5 full cord. Everything is negotiable so we'll see.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 29, 2015)

WTP! I can't believe I missed the start of page 3...not even worth the derail now...


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 29, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Sorry, no derails until page 3.



I waited marshy. saw this on C/L


http://york.craigslist.org/grd/4933896499.html


----------



## Marshy (Mar 29, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> I waited marshy. saw this on C/L
> 
> 
> http://york.craigslist.org/grd/4933896499.html



Hah, nice load of firewood. Just need that in log length for $500 and delivered within 50 miles of me, then we can start in on the shenanigans.  I'm not picky at all, all oak and hickory would be fine with me.


----------



## chucker (Mar 29, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Hah, nice load of firewood. Just need that in log length for $500 and delivered within 50 miles of me, then we can start in on the shenanigans.  I'm not picky at all, all oak and hickory would be fine with me.View attachment 415518


that is a great looking load of c/s firewood what ever kind it may be!


----------



## Marshy (Apr 1, 2015)

Took a delivery this morning. Care to guess the cost? Mainly maple in there. Doesn't look like there will be much splitting to do... I have mixed feelings about it... Thoughts?


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 1, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Took a delivery this morning. Care to guess the cost? Mainly maple in there. Doesn't look like there will be much splitting to do... I have mixed feelings about it... Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 416155
> 
> ...


 that guy gives Mexicans a bad name...he could have easily fit double on that truck...

BTW how many logs fit in that dump truck???... I cant count that high


----------



## svk (Apr 1, 2015)

Lots of air space between those logs (not that he could help it) but looks like a generous load.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 1, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> that guy gives Mexicans a bad name...he could have easily fit double on that truck...
> 
> BTW how many logs fit in that dump truck???... I cant count that high


i came up with 60 or so.


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 1, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> i came up with 60 or so.


I got 4...but that's as high as I can count...


----------



## svk (Apr 1, 2015)

How much did it set you back? You mentioned $400 a load before.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 1, 2015)

He wanted $500 I told him Im not a buyer at that price and threw out $450. I wanted it for 400 but didnt want him to short the load. He likely would of stacked a little higher than what I got for $500 but I have no way to prove it other than he said it would be 2' over the wooden planks on the box... I have mixed feelings about the quantity and size of the wood for the price but I guess it's all good, 90% maple. I know he didnt want to come down so he liekly held back a few logs to make up for it on his end. I know he has many more loads to get out and the ground it getting soft so he's motivated to move it. I typically like some larger logs though and these are on the smaller side. The benefit will be less splitting. It was funny because he called me in the morning and said he had "wrote in his schedule that I was going to call him back by tuesday" and so thats why he called me to see if I was still interested. That made me think he wanted to get rid of some wood.


----------



## svk (Apr 1, 2015)

I can see where he could have piled it up a bit more but at the same point it looks like a lot of the rounds could use one split or none at all so it should process quickly.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Apr 1, 2015)

Fair deal, (I think, )

If your area is similar to here, it's still a very strong seller's market for treelength and CS&D.

Proof will be in the cutting and splitting. Whenever I hear maple I cringe a bit until I see it as you never know how much rot will be in the center. That stuff being smaller diameter should be solid through and through.

You're right about the rapidly approaching mud season. As a seller he's got to deliver fast, it's not just the hassle getting the wood out, but avoiding tearing up or literally burying the truck in a customer's yard.

Take Care


----------



## Marshy (Apr 1, 2015)

Your absolutely right. The driver was a little lerious about my spot but I ensured him it was packed gravel under some shallow sod. The delivery was at about 11 so the warm sun hadnt thawed the ground yet. With mig 50's coming in another day the thaw will be full swing and chits about to hit the fan. I need some bigger equipment to join the major league scroungers. Just a truck and saw is not enough some times. A trailer would help, maybe next year's purchase.


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 1, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Took a delivery this morning. Care to guess the cost? Mainly maple in there. Doesn't look like there will be much splitting to do... I have mixed feelings about it... Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 416155
> 
> ...


3 cordsish..


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 1, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Your absolutely right. The driver was a little lerious about my spot but I ensured him it was packed gravel under some shallow sod. The delivery was at about 11 so the warm sun hadnt thawed the ground yet. With mig 50's coming in another day the thaw will be full swing and chits about to hit the fan. I need some bigger equipment to join the major league scroungers. Just a truck and saw is not enough some times. A trailer would help, maybe next year's purchase.


Side boards on the truck


----------



## Marshy (Apr 1, 2015)

moondoggie said:


> Side boards on the truck


 Cant, have aluminum diamond plate protectors on the top of the bed rails. I need a 1 ton with a dump box. or a ratty 3/4 ton that i can put sides on. My K10 is too nice to abuse that hard.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 1, 2015)

moondoggie said:


> 3 cordsish..


 I agree. In the end I likely bought some education from this.


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 1, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I agree. In the end I likely bought some education from this.


That's how I have learned too. If that load would have been 18" to 24" or so 4 cords easy close to 5. The small logs are not going to make as much wood. Tell him next time to hang them 8' out the back.... Can't really tell him what to do though..... Look for large diameter logs mostly when judging if its a "fat" load. Crooked dont matter to much as long as stacked tight as possible. Shorter logs than you got are always trouble too.


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 1, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Cant, have aluminum diamond plate protectors on the top of the bed rails. I need a 1 ton with a dump box. or a ratty 3/4 ton that i can put sides on. My K10 is too nice to abuse that hard.


Well it is and was a truck. Let her live. Lol. Its your truck


----------



## Marshy (Apr 1, 2015)

I guess they could let them hand out the back but dont know what considerations need to me made to do that. I was expecting some larger wood becase I went to his landing and the wood was larger than what made it on the truck.


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 1, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I guess they could let them hand out the back but dont know what considerations need to me made to do that. I was expecting some larger wood becase I went to his landing and the wood was larger than what made it on the truck.


A strap or probably two to be legal. That's what one of the guys that delivers to me does. The other has a truck that looks like yours he closes the tailgate. Guy that hangs them out usually bring me 5 to 6 cords other guy 3.5 to 4.5ish


----------



## Marshy (Apr 1, 2015)

Im hopeful there is 4 there but have my doubts. I didnt want to buy two loads this year so I think Im done. Future loads will be log trucks, no exceptions. Even is I have to buy truck and pup to get down to $100/cord delivered. I think between this load, the rest of last years and any wood I scrounge I will be set for this coming winter but that only puts me 1 year ahead. I wanted to maintain more than that in at least log form. Maybe I will save some money and buy this fall. Get it while you can is the name of the game, thats why I took this load.


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 1, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Im hopeful there is 4 there but have my doubts. I didnt want to buy two loads this year so I think Im done. Future loads will be log trucks, no exceptions. Even is I have to buy truck and pup to get down to $100/cord delivered. I think between this load, the rest of last years and any wood I scrounge I will be set for this coming winter but that only puts me 1 year ahead. I wanted to maintain more than that in at least log form. Maybe I will save some money and buy this fall. Get it while you can is the name of the game, thats why I took this load.


That's what I do too


----------



## fordf150 (Apr 1, 2015)

to some people little to no splitting is a good thing. i would be a bit disappointed with that but it is better than nothing.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 1, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> to some people little to no splitting is a good thing. i would be a bit disappointed with that but it is better than nothing.


Im going to take the other $500 that I would have spent towards another load and put it towards a Blaze King. Save me money and time that I would otherwise spend towards buying and processing more firewood. Cut my future consumption I think is the best strategy.


----------



## Iska3 (Apr 2, 2015)

I think you'll have close to the 4 cords. I don't think the trucker tried to give you any less logs on the load, he just don't like loading any different and take the extra time doing so. It's hard for him to stagger his logs if he doesn't have the room. If you have the room, I'd be looking at another load and offer a little less $$ only because those logs look clean and next the same wood will be costing you a lot more because of all the snow in your area. If you have an indoor stove, those logs are just about right. Hope it works out well for you..


----------



## Marshy (Jul 6, 2016)

Finally getting around to cutting, splitting and stacking this load. One thing is for sure, this is some dry stuff!



I'll get a total when it's all stacked. Maybe it will help someone in the future to know how much fits in a dump truck. Right now I'm leaning towards a cord and a half but hope I'm wrong and it's closer to 2. I wont know until its all stacked and I measure it. My stacks are usually about 5 foot tall and I have to add a pallet or two on the end so total length might be twice the length of closest row.


----------

